

To the Idea Guys and Growth Hackers - TheFullStack

I am a software developer (iOS, frontend, and backend) and like most developers, prefer to spend my time coding rather than promoting. My current project is a weekly fantasy football site (think: Fan Duel and Draft Kings) called First Round Fantasy: www.firstroundfantasy.com.<p>I am looking to partner with someone to help with promotion. So far I am improvising and do not really know what I&#x27;m doing. I have decided this is better left to those with experience and&#x2F;or actually enjoy this aspect of the business.<p>My proposal:
If you are able to hit certain metrics within a timeframe (both determined by mutual agreeemnt), then I will agree to do the following:<p>A) Split First Round Fantasy with you. You will own a considerable portion of a site which is already developed and will have development support which is hard to find - just ask your programmer friends. The equity portion will be at least 25%. Considering that the development is done and I am paying for the football data out-of-pocket ($800&#x2F;month), this is a non-trivial offer. I hope to raise funding after gaining traction so the value of your stake would be reflected in the valuation we secure from investors. Of course, this valuation would be higher if you are able to attract many many users.<p>B) I will help get your idea to MVP. I am a contract iOS engineer in NYC and have been so for over two years. If you have a mobile idea, I could hammer it out for what would likely cost somewhere between 10k and 30k on the open market in NYC or SF. I also do a fair amount of backend work and have been messing around on the front-end (Backbone, Angular, etc). I got you covered on the &quot;ends.&quot; The only area I don&#x27;t do is Android.<p>So that&#x27;s my situation. If you have questions&#x2F;comments, leave a message on this thread. Also, feel free to PM me if you are interested. I am based in NYC and can meet any day. Thanks.
======
BrianPetro
[http://www.brian-petro.com](http://www.brian-petro.com) Send me an email
through there if you still need a growth hacker.

